# Great start to the 2017 season



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

These guys are banging, the Striped Mullet can't be far behind...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Good stuff there Mike


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Very nice, nice catch


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Jollymon said:


> Very nice, nice catch


I think the invasion of the stripes has begun. Lot of gossiping at the ramps and baitshops.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oister said:


> I think the invasion of the stripes has begun. Lot of gossiping at the ramps and baitshops.


They are here. Staging up in the deeper holes waiting on the water temp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Ooooops.... Didnt me to quote on u Jollyman. Wrong button. Sorry bout that. 

Did u get them Eyes' outa that other river AbuMike? Do they not ever enter the big river because of salinity?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not salty right now. Birds are on the rocks. Pretty work Mike.


----------



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

Is that a walleye?? I'm from the gulf south and have only been in Hampton Roads for two years. I've never seen on in person and didn't know you could catch them here. I'd like to cross that species off the list. Where are they found? There are some little reservoirs around Yorktown/Newport News, but I read you talking about the salinity. So can you catch them in the James or the Chic? Common in freshwater here? Lots of questions, but I wanna catch one of those little dudes. Exciting stuff. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oister said:


> Ooooops.... Didnt me to quote on u Jollyman. Wrong button. Sorry bout that.
> 
> Did u get them Eyes' outa that other river AbuMike? Do they not ever enter the big river because of salinity?


Not the James, my little honey hole.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> They are here. Staging up in the deeper holes waiting on the water temp.


what are your water temps down there right now?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Couple more from this morning. 4# ans a #6...water temp 56


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

the stripes should be chewing good I would think.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Where are you catching those if your Stuck At Work, need any help there.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice looking fish


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wanted to know the body of water you are fishing for the walleye... Thanks in advance for the help


----------

